# iOS 6 for iPad 2



## chris_hozo (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm managing an iPad 2 cart of 20 tablets. I recall updating the iOS last year from one version of 5 to a newer one, and if memory serves I was forced to do so, couldn't update apps etc. unless I did. There is enough negative feedback out there about this new iOS 6 for me to be loath to go for the upgrade, I'd rather sit back as long as possible, we have little IT support or resources and I don't want to precipitate more user issues... teachers and students. Does anyone know if I can avoid this upgrade without impacting the performance of the tablets? Is it as simple as staying with XP vs. 7 for as long as reasonably possible?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It will be like before, there will come a point where you will not be able to upgrade apps unless you have upgraded the OS. And if you need to ever do a reset/restore of the device, it will automatically use the newest iOS there is for it. You can not do a restore to a version of iOS that isn't the latest.
What issues are you hearing about? The only thing I've see if Maps, but they are not going to use an iPad for navigation, so it's a mute issue.


----------



## chris_hozo (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, thanks. Doesn't seem to be forcing the OS upgrade, but it makes sense it will eventually not be an option, to update apps or restore, insidious but expected. I will avoid it as long as possible. Issues I'm hearing about through my colleagues: white screen on start up, then shut off, disappearing docs and images from apps, flapping connectivity to network/projectors... who knows why, but suspiciously timed after the update.


----------

